# Motobecane Carbon Frames



## JeffG (Oct 5, 2006)

Are the Motobecane Carbon Frames good quality? How does the quality compare to some of the major manufacturers like Trek? I'm getting to the point where I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on a Motobecane Le Champion CF. Just want to make sure the carbon frame is going to be a quality one.

Also, I am looking for an aggressive frame for racing. Would the Le Champion CF be suitable for racing or should I look at a different model. Which Motobecane frames are best for racing?


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

I believe they are as good as most, whence, I just orderd my 3rd bike from BD, an Inferno. Ti RED next month also for wife.....What I can confirm, is that they are made in Taiwan not China, like many frames, are 12K Carbon, not the lightest frames at 1267 grams and look strangely similar to FUJI carbon frames and close in weight (check out the fuji website). The Fuji website geometry and Motobecane website geometry also use the same exact picture abeit with very very slight differences. Hmm.

I have been happy with my BD purchases starting in 2005 when they first got noticed on the web. I ordered a Mercier Serpens AL with full Ultegra, carbon AL frame for less than half of a simalar TREK at the time. Turns out, it was identical to the Fuji Roubaix at the time. 

I am hack middle aged rider who doesn't get dragged out in all the fancy riding garb, but rather a white T-Shirt and black riding shorts.......so having a brand like Motobecane suits me "perfect".

Back in 2005 every person who said how good BD in a forum was got tagged as a shill..... Mike has done a very nice job re-building a very nice brand.


----------

